# Airplane mode app?



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Is there a simple (free?) app which can be used to quickly toggle airplane mode on and off?  I looked at one called Airlock, but this was overkill for what I want and it's not a freebie.  Thank!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I use Android Assistant app, which is free from Amazon and Google play.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha,  how do you set it up to quickly invoke Airplane mode?  (Swipe, tap, tap already seemed pretty quick to me. )

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Tabatha, how do you set it up to quickly invoke Airplane mode? (Swipe, tap, tap already seemed pretty quick to me. )
> 
> Betsy


Sorry Betsy, can't help here. I have galaxy tabs, 5 & 7+, and haven't had to use it lately since samsung updates. Also, I'm not as adept as you are in figuring out apps and stuff.

Lois


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Sorry Betsy, can't help here. I have galaxy tabs, 5 & 7+, and haven't had to use it lately since samsung updates. Also, I'm not as adept as you are in figuring out apps and stuff.
> 
> Lois


 

I'm not feeling too adept right now, LOL!

I couldn't find any way to invoke it on the Fire...

BEtsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Because it is a full utility with many other features as well. I think you have to click on Tools, and it was at the bottom of page to tap for airplane mode. There are other toggles on the bottom, such as sound, wireless, gps, bluetooth, etc. It is a great all around app.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Also found this one on appszoom which is free. It is strictly a toggle to turn on/off airplane mode. There were several other using google search.

http://www.appszoom.com/android_applications/tools/airplane-mode-toggle_qyvn.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Because it is a full utility with many other features as well. I think you have to click on Tools, and it was at the bottom of page to tap for airplane mode. There are other toggles on the bottom, such as sound, wireless, gps, bluetooth, etc. It is a great all around app.


Yep, found that, but having to open a separate app to turn off Airplane mode isn't really what MrBill was asking for.

I only sideload apps from a couple of sources....  I think swipe, tap, tap is going to be quick enough for me. I rarely use it anyway. Anyway, wouldn't a widget require a different launcher? I don't know much about the greater Android world, I'm afraid. 

Betsy


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yep, found that, but having to open a separate app to turn off Airplane mode isn't really what MrBill was asking for.
> 
> I only sideload apps from a couple of sources....  I think swipe, tap, tap is going to be quick enough for me. I rarely use it anyway. Anyway, wouldn't a widget require a different launcher? I don't know much about the greater Android world, I'm afraid.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, a widget would requite a separate launcher. I had the Android Assistant on my rooted Nook Color, and I did like the one tap from the Home Screen. I had brightness there too. Each tap adjusted it by about 1/3. Convenient. I missed widgets when I went from my Nook to an iPad, but I guess I'm used to it by now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JuliMonroe said:


> Yes, a widget would requite a separate launcher. I had the Android Assistant on my rooted Nook Color, and I did like the one tap from the Home Screen. I had brightness there too. Each tap adjusted it by about 1/3. Convenient. I missed widgets when I went from my Nook to an iPad, but I guess I'm used to it by now.


For the original Fire, there were apps that let you adjust the brightness (I think) and the volume (I know) by drgging across the screen. Or maybe the brightness app just let you get dimmer than the regular setting. But the volume was cool as the original Fire had no physical volume buttons. I think I still prefer it to the physical buttons.

EDIT: This reminded me about Volume Control, I hadn't installed it yet on my 8.9 so I thought I'd install it and see how it works. Back in a second... Here's the app:


Betsy


----------

